# Buddy list, what is it good for?



## mrhnau (May 25, 2007)

Well, I know what the Ignore List does, but what does the Buddy list actually do? I'm a bit curious...


----------



## Sukerkin (May 25, 2007)

Well, usually, it's of help in letting you know who's on-line that you particularly get on with and also for sending PM's to multiple recipients.  I can't speak to it's incarnation here at MT tho', so I suspect I shall have to investigate .


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 25, 2007)

Buddy List!  Huah!  Good godjyawl!  What is it good for?.....


----------



## Carol (May 25, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Well, usually, it's of help in letting you know who's on-line that you particularly get on with and also for sending PM's to multiple recipients.  I can't speak to it's incarnation here at MT tho', so I suspect I shall have to investigate .



Yup. Lets you see at a glance who's online and lets you do mass PMs to the same block of folks.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 25, 2007)

@Bushido - I spot someone else who recently watched "Rush Hour" :tup: .


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 25, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Well, usually, it's of help in letting you know who's on-line that you particularly get on with and also for sending PM's to multiple recipients.  I can't speak to it's incarnation here at MT tho', so I suspect I shall have to investigate .


Yup.


----------



## Ninjamom (May 26, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> @Bushido - I spot someone else who recently watched "Rush Hour" :tup: .


Yeah, he's too young to have been a "Temptations" fan and enjoyed it the first time 'round (like some of us older folks.....  )


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 26, 2007)

Actually, my mommy raised me right.  Temptations on eight track in the Toyota Corolla.


----------



## Kreth (May 26, 2007)

The Edwin Starr version is much better known, and a better version, IMO.


----------

